# First boardcut from Thuja



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello

this is my first boardcut from Thuja but it isn´t finished




























Regards 
Sebi


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow man, I like your slingshot ! I am not familiar with the material you used... looks like a counter top product ? This one just screams hours of tournament shooting and high scores !


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I love it...... Sebastian it looks like it is going to be a great shooter and give you hours of fun


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice, I like the 2 part design and pistol grip.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks a nice chunky one, and differant, be nice to see it finished with bands on, jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know about Thuja, but Thuya wood is used by Knife makers custom gun stock makers a lot and it is a knock down gorgeous wood. -- Tex


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh boy!







I like that a lot. And originality too. Excellent work, man!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

wonder what it'll look like finished ? i look forward to seeing it


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice.
Don't take offense but I see a couple of things you might do.
Whenever I've made that type of interlocking design, I've used a dual interlock... the fork is cutout to accept the base, and the base is cutout to accept the fork, fits together like a log cabin.
Then a removeable retaining screw is put through the front.

Here's a bit of what I'm talking about, cuts would be along the red lines.









The bottom corners of the fork are completely unnecessary, so I'd knock them off. Of course the true interlocking design allows for a slightly lower fork for more leverage advantage, and no side play when assembling... so it will be exactly the same every time.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello

Thank you all guys

i never make a fork this way 
i only use the normal tree fork
this is new to me

@ Tex you re right with Thuya i write it wrong

@ Bill i don t have a saw to do it that way but many thanks for your opinnion

i have one more question what oil do i use to finish it?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Good puzzles and will probably break coconuts? lol!

You are the famous old Geko? or a homonym?


Chepo


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Very nice.
> Don't take offense but I see a couple of things you might do.
> Whenever I've made that type of interlocking design, I've used a dual interlock... the fork is cutout to accept the base, and the base is cutout to accept the fork, fits together like a log cabin.
> Then a removeable retaining screw is put through the front.
> ...


Ah! Bill, so glad you are here. What you said makes good sense. I'm going to be following your excellent design acumen from now on. Please don't start getting stingy with your ideas like some folk do.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

nice work! i like the way you have made it to hammer grip style.


----------



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like the design... thuya wood is very nice and gets and excellent shine but you will need to sand it to a fine grit (1200) and then oil it and buff it.
Don't need any kind of barnish... just lineseed oil and some buffing (also, any wood furniture oil could do).

I am willing to see it finished..


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You MUST post a photo of it with finish on it, please. It looks to be a stunning wood.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

OK now that really grabs a guys attention!!!!! VERY NICE GECKKO!!!! I give it my "Too Cool For Words" Rating!!!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

very cool..


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

Thank you all

I´m polished it right now for about 8 hours
and it becomes a darker colour but so beautifull!!!

Grettings 
Sebi


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Pictures man ! pictures ! .................... please


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Good morning

and now it s polished but I don´t know what oil may I use?



















Greetings from cold Germany

Sebi


----------

